# JavaFX für Datenbankfrontend



## miketech (9. Dez 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich muss eine kleine Anwendung schreiben, die im Wesentlichen Daten aus einer Datenbank abfragt und in einer Tabelle darstellt. Bei Klick auf eine Zeile muss eine neue Maske erscheinen, die die Details zu diesem Eintrag wiedergibt.

Nun ist es mit Swing echt mühsam eine GUI hinzubekommen. Der Matisse ist zwar ganz nett, aber Netbeans steht mir hier nicht zur Verfügung, ebenso wenig MyEclipse. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Vor kurzem ist ja JavaFX 1.0 erschienen. Hier kann man die GUI ja doch deutlich einfacher gestalten im Code. Haltet ihr es für sinnvoll bereits jetzt auf JavaFX zu setzen? Und zweitens: Ist JavaFX für ein solches Projekt geeignet? JavaFX ist ja primär für graphische Spielereien ausgelegt oder?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2008)

Wenn du unbedingt einen GUI Builder brauchst gibt's da auch noch den VE. Der produzierte Code ist IMO auch wesentlich besser und darf händisch manipuliert werden.


----------



## miketech (9. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ja aber VE ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht lauffähig mit aktuellen Eclipse-Versionen und dazu noch sehr langsam. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, ob der noch weiterentwickelt wird. 

Ich brauch nicht unbedingt einen GUI-Builder, aber mit Swing im Code ist es schon mühsam  Groovy SwingBuilder wäre noch eine Alternative.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2008)

VE läuft toll auf Eclipse 3.4 und wird definitiv weiterentwickelt. Derzeit spiegelt Yves Yang die 3.4 fähige update site bis der VE wieder im regulären Build Zyklus ist.
Endlich unterstützt das Ding auch JFace Viewer und Eclipse Forms sauber  :toll: 
http://wiki.eclipse.org/VE/Update


----------



## Capasso (9. Dez 2008)

Der JDeveloper von Oracle hat, wie ich finde, nen ziemlich guten GUI Builder dabei.


----------

